# Xiangs (Jorens53) photos



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Photos from decadent morning tea with Anne at "BraceGirdle"


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Decadent Afternoon tea with 3 of my girls


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Cleckheaton California 8 ply, purchased from Spotlight store at Gepps Cross, to make another pair of boots for myself. The prairie boots are soooooo comfortable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm hungry :shock: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Some of the chocs available - very tempting :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Little Jayla, in here hat & jacket, also in a travel cot checking out Mint


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow chocolate everywhere. I want some too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful, wonderful shop. I'll have one of everything please..... LOVE the yarn too... Great color.

Jayla is adorable in her little set... Poor Mint looks so left out in the second picture.... Bet they will be best of buddies in a little bit...


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Lovely photos. Thanks for sharing. Beautiful baby and tea time was a chocolate lover's dream. Also very attractively presented. We had a German Shepherd that was such a good babysitter she should have been on the payroll. Looks like your dog is also.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are my prototype Prairie Boots. I ran out of the colours I was using and had to improvise, & the any more that I make will have a different type of button, maybe shank buttons or something similar :roll: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I don't think I will put a denim sole on this pair, but any future pairs I make, will have a sole put on them, for a bit extra protection

Cheers xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jorens53 said:


> Here are my prototype Prairie Boots. I ran out of the colours I was using and had to improvise, & the any more that I make will have a different type of button, maybe shank buttons or something similar :roll: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I don't think I will put a denim sole on this pair, but any future pairs I make, will have a sole put on them, for a bit extra protection
> 
> Cheers xoxoxo


These are absolutely awesome Judi love the different buttons and they are a really pretty color


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I Like...... that is a cute way to use up a slew of cute buttons. I rememberthat I have some nice teapot ones I never used.... Great yarn.... (I'm still coveting that ball of bright up aabove.)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Knitlady999 said:


> Wow chocolate everywhere. I want some too!


I am hoping to have afternoon tea there again in a few months - start saving & I will meet you there xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I Like...... that is a cute way to use up a slew of cute buttons. I rememberthat I have some nice teapot ones I never used.... Great yarn.... (I'm still coveting that ball of bright up aabove.)


I can get some for you, of you really must have it - it is pure wool xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

tinyteacup said:


> Lovely photos. Thanks for sharing. Beautiful baby and tea time was a chocolate lover's dream. Also very attractively presented. We had a German Shepherd that was such a good babysitter she should have been on the payroll. Looks like your dog is also.


My gorgeous Mint is one of those extremely dangerous Amstaff X American Pitbull, and she absolutely loves the grandkids. When ever they come to visit, she is wagging her whole body at the door before the car pulls into the driveway :thumbup: She is very gentle with the kids. I also had a German Shepherd who thought my 3rd daughter was one of her pups


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I Like...... that is a cute way to use up a slew of cute buttons. I rememberthat I have some nice teapot ones I never used.... Great yarn.... (I'm still coveting that ball of bright up aabove.)


Do a search & see if it is available anywhere else, or another brand with similar colours xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

This is half of the pair of mittens for a 3 year old - apparently this will fit a child of that age, but I am not too sure about that :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Three eldest of my lovely GD's - making gifts for their mother for Mothers Day. Was a wonderful time, but I was exhausted that night. 

Love them to bits, though   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

